# Vet in Thanet???



## skitz78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,does anyone know of a good reptile vet in thanet,kent?Want to be able to get my beardies help if needed.
Thanks


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have a look through here, might be one near you

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/3730-good-herp-vets-near.html

or here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/372947-uk-reptile-herp-vets-area.html


----------



## pj3000 (Jan 14, 2012)

i take mine to plunketts in ramsgate there very nice and friendly 2: victory:


----------



## pj3000 (Jan 14, 2012)

there is also one in minster to but iv never been there so dont know how good they are : victory:


----------



## skitz78 (Jan 12, 2012)

*vet in thanet*

Brilliant:2thumb:Know where Plunketts is!!Will give them a bell this week.My male doesn`t look too happy!!


----------

